# Allergic reaction



## Westx (Apr 3, 2012)

Came home yesterday from work to find, my V, Griffin's face swollen up. Needless to say, I freaked out. I had never seen a dog's face swollen from an allergic reaction before(and I grew up around several dogs).

I rushed him to the vet to find out it wasn't a snake bite & that it was probably just a bee sting or spider bite. He got two injections & he's on Benadryl for the next few days. This morning, the swelling is gone & he's back to his old self(even though he was still bouncing off the walls at the vet office yesterday).

Hopefully a new owner sees this & maybe helps ease the nerves a little if it happens to them. I'm still glad I took him to the vet right away(even if it wasn't so easy on my pocketbook).


----------

